# 3 friends looking for a club or lease near ATL..



## allstont (Mar 22, 2013)

We are 3 friends and hunting buddies that are looking for a club or land to lease that is not too far from home. We live in and around Atlanta and would like something off of I-20 anywhere from an hour to 1 1/2 hour away. I am bow only and they are bow/gun. We would like a mix of hardwoods, pines, creeks bottoms and so on. We would like to find a place that has hogs, deer and turkey. All of us are willing and able to work and 2 of us are carpenters by trade. A place with a camp, pin-in system, maybe sweet or reserved stands, and some good folks to enjoy all that with. We do like to have a few beers after hunting, but we are very respectful and hope for the same. If you know of anything or have any ideas it would be much appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## GWH (Mar 24, 2013)

Give me a call at 7703285961 Steve


----------



## allstont (Mar 26, 2013)

bump...


----------



## allstont (Mar 27, 2013)

Bump


----------



## roadsnake (Apr 1, 2013)

allstont said:


> We are 3 friends and hunting buddies that are looking for a club or land to lease that is not too far from home. We live in and around Atlanta and would like something off of I-20 anywhere from an hour to 1 1/2 hour away. I am bow only and they are bow/gun. We would like a mix of hardwoods, pines, creeks bottoms and so on. We would like to find a place that has hogs, deer and turkey. All of us are willing and able to work and 2 of us are carpenters by trade. A place with a camp, pin-in system, maybe sweet or reserved stands, and some good folks to enjoy all that with. We do like to have a few beers after hunting, but we are very respectful and hope for the same. If you know of anything or have any ideas it would be much appreciated.
> Thanks!



25 year old club in Upson Co. Looking for members. Limit of 12 members.

500 acres of 25 year old pine with hardwood bottoms.
We are an open club, there are no reserved areas. All food plots belong to the club and we share our stands.

We are not a QDM club but are surrounded by them. 5 deer limit and the state regs apply to bucks.

Dues are $500.

Camp on property but no power or water.

If you turkey hunt you will get this season plus 2014 turkey season. 2015 dues for turkey only would be at a reduced rate.

We will be down putting out salt the weekend of April 6th so if you want to look around we will be there.
Land is located on Pleasant Grove Rd. one mile north of HWY 80.
Contact Van @ 404-821-2213


----------



## dbj1125 (Apr 2, 2013)

We have a club in the Cedartown/Cave Spring area if you are interested. PM me and I'll get you the info.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Apr 11, 2013)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=7753111#post7753111


----------



## joeythehunter (Apr 15, 2013)

PM sent

got land in Northeast Meriwether south of the Coweta county line
5 miles north of Joe Kurz


----------



## Hunterbob1 (Apr 17, 2013)

Huntin Club in Oglethorpe co.
Call me at 404-310-9776, Bobby


----------

